# After Amboise 'Brass Band' meet ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Anyone staying on after the Brass Band competition weekend 5th / 7th June ?



MOD NOTE: 

Moved this to Informal Meets Vic as thought more attendees may see it if it was in the five Rallies/Meets posts at the top of the front page. Hope that was ok?


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Anyone staying on after the Brass Band competition weekend 5th / 7th June ?


 would love to but going to Le mans 24hr race, another year perhaps!!


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

We will be in the Cevennes/Ardeche area. No definate plan except we want to go across the Millau bridge


Motorhomer


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Current thoughts are to disappear off down to the Grenoble area and go up into the mountains again, but that all depends on things like the weather, the fishing around the Loire and a fair number of other vaiables.

Have motorhome, flexibility and about three weeks after the meet.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We are, doing a bit of the Loire valley before going home the scenic route.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Would it be presumptuous to ask what you're planning Vic?

We'll be in France for another three weeks, dunno where we're going yet, maybe the weather might decide it for us. Anyone got any good suggestions?


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

motorhomer2 said:


> We will be in the Cevennes/Ardeche area. No definate plan except we want to go across the Millau bridge
> 
> Motorhomer


 Make sure you spend a couple of nights staying in Millau 3 sites in town on the river, well worth it. A sight to see is the tops of the masts of the bridge poking out of the early morning mist, when the rest of the bridge is in the mist.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Would it be presumptuous to ask what you're planning Vic? We'll be in France for another three weeks, dunno where we're going yet, maybe the weather might decide it for us. Anyone got any good suggestions?


Not presumptuous at all ! . . We're not going to be able to get to Amboise till Sunday or Monday so will unfortunately miss the brass bands, we're 'detouring' from Calais along the Invasion coastline to catch the 'D' day celebrations & then whizz down to Amboise & didn't know if anyone would still be there.
'After Amboise' ? . . we fancy rolling on down to 'Sarf' of France - but whether we'll turn left or right when we reach the coast we haven't decided - Any suggestions ???

It would def have been towards St Tropez but Bridget Bardot didn't invite me -[again], shame as I used to like her :wink: but she is 75 now & has to hobble along walking her pack of dogs


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vic

Ah - I see what you're getting at now. :idea: 

Well I expect we'll be still around on the Monday and probably a few others too, Amboise is a very pleasant site so we're never in a great rush to leave unless the weather prompts a dash south.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Amboise*

Hi, we are really looking forward to the trip and meeting more MHF members. We had planned to return to Brittany afterwards as we find it a bit cheaper than other parts of France and we like the similarity to Cornwall(in places). But as others have said, the weather may yet determine this for us.
curlyboy


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi have to drive over to rennes airport on the tues. to pick wife up as she is doing some exams.
As far as whats on after that for 4 weeks is open to ideas.
Alex.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Auntie Sandra and I certainly won't be dashing off anywhere. It's a holiday! :roll: 

When we do move on, maybe Tuesday/Wednesday, we'll be heading south-ish. I'd like to top-up in Cognac. Sandra would like to revisit the Dordogne around Sarlat. We both would like to try the Bordeaux area as we've never done the south-west corner of France. 

We've been to the Med a couple of times and enjoyed it. As for Millau, wow, any time... The aire des camping-cars holds 35 MHs and is about 500 metres from the town centre. 

Then there's the Ardeche, spectacular or what! 

We're in France for six weeks and are looking forward to it immensely. The Brass Band weekend is a perfect starter.


----------

